# iPhone apps in this business?



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

My gf got me an iPhone for Xmas (I know I'm a damn lucky guy) and I was curious for those of you that have them, what apps or features do you guys use while plowing or for business in general such as weather, keeping track of accounts or really anything else? And yes I did type this from the phone lol this thing is absolutely awesome!


----------



## northeastrealty (Nov 9, 2009)

*Iphone Apps*

Hey Bud, congrats on your phone. I have an Iphone and I use multiple weather apps. My favorite is wunderground.com (not an app, just save it to your homescreen for easy access), weatherchannel, weatherbug,accuweather,weathereye are all apps from apple. Enjoy, hope thius helps you


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Free flashlight, around me(shows all business' around you) urban spoon is great for finding food.. Roadtrip light tracks your fuel usage and such and i use accuweather for my weather updates. I really wish i could find a better one for weather.


----------



## ATWE (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a Blackberry guy who will most likely be transitioning to an Iphone soon. Two things that I really like on mine, and I'm sure are also available for an Iphone, are Microsoft Excel Mobile and QuickBooks Mobile. The Excel allows me to keep a spread sheet of all hours tracked and liquid used on each job site and QuickBooks allows me to create invoices and e-mail them from the truck, I LOVE that. After being out for 20+ hours, the last thing I want to do when I get home is sit in front of the computer doing invoicing. All of our accounts require us to bill them within 24 hours and the management companies have been very impressed that when they get to work, not only are their lots clean, but the invoice is sitting in their e-mail inbox.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I swear by weatherbug elite. Its a great app and a must have. I also use Radarscope for radar. you can choose to view any doppler radar site in the country. It is the best radar app bar none. I also use timecards alot. probably the best time card tracker at the time when i bought it. im not sure what is out there today. I started using gascubby or something like that but I had to wipe my phone and lost about 8 months of info on 3 trucks and I havent used it since. Its still a great app as long as you keep up with it. Dexknows is the best app for finding business and people. It uses whitepages and other resources. It works far better than yellow pages. I have about 100 apps, but those are the ones I use most.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, all recipies and mckormick are great food apps.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I just started to use (work LT) It takes some time to get use to but you can keep track of your hours on each site. With start and stop times and it was a spot to write what you did there like salt, plow ,and shovel. I got the free app.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Check the elements of business forum, someone had a good thread running on I Phones and Apps.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

AA+ Landscaping;952686 said:


> I just started to use (work LT) It takes some time to get use to but you can keep track of your hours on each site. With start and stop times and it was a spot to write what you did there like salt, plow ,and shovel. I got the free app.


I'll check it out!


forestfireguy;952697 said:


> Check the elements of business forum, someone had a good thread running on I Phones and Apps.


X2! I didnt see it before starting this thread. oops.


----------



## allcraftsmen (Dec 31, 2009)

northeastrealty;929728 said:


> Hey Bud, congrats on your phone. I have an Iphone and I use multiple weather apps. My favorite is wunderground.com (not an app, just save it to your homescreen for easy access), weatherchannel, weatherbug,accuweather,weathereye are all apps from apple. Enjoy, hope thius helps you


Ditto except I have never used " weathereye "


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

logmein .com ... basicly control any computer from your iphone or internet connection that the program is installed on.


----------

